# Hedgehog Christmas Treats?



## SpragueBN (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my first Christmas with my hedgie Stella and I was wondering what ingredients were safe to include in her treats. She typically does not take up any interest in anything I offer her besides her staple food, so I am really wanting to give her something special this Christmas. So, what would be safe ingredients that hedgehogs typically enjoy?


----------

